#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Why content is important in digital marketing?

## Bhavya

Digital marketing strategy is created with several different components and one of the crucial components in digital marketing is content. Through content, we can create trust and connection with our target audience and its the base for the online marketing which acts as a fuel to run your digital marketing strategy successfully. Check out here why content is important for digital marketing.

----------

